# 2.2 TB Infinity "No Bootable Device" Loop



## Ejfudd3 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello. I recently bought a cyberpower pc with Windows 8.1. It was working fine for a bout a week until this weekend I decided to install a second hard drive and sound card from my old pc. I did the install, started the pc and everything seemed OK. It was reading the old hard drive, but would occasionally beep. I installed the drivers for the sound card and reset as instructed, but got that 2.2 Infinity screen which was mentioned in another thread. After the screen it says no bookable devices, press any key to restart. There's a boot menu option on the 2.2 screen, but it comes back to the press any key to restart screen. Tried hitting f8 from boot and inserting the windows disc, but no change. Any ideas?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Generally speaking - sound cards unless they are specialist ones are defunct on modern day motherboards.
The integrated sound usually meets all needs
What is the sound card please - make and full model

Re the second hard drive - what was on it OR was it a formatted drive to be used as additional storage

Check in firmware setup as to which hard drive is the boot hard drive - as the 2.2 Infinity is the default on MSI motherboards - so if your M/B is MSI this may well be the problem

When you say installed drivers for sound card and reset as instructed - reset what please?

Have you tried taking out the hard drive you have inserted and see where you go from there


----------



## Ejfudd3 (Dec 7, 2014)

The sound card is a bit old, creative x-fi fatal1ty champion series. 

By reset, I meant is restart, sorry. 

The previous hard drive was on a Windows 7 pc with a bunch of my old files on it. Old of crashed when the processor or mother board went bad.

It is an msi mb. I removed all the hardware, which had no effect, but I got it running by booting from the hard drive instead of 2.2.

I haven't tried booting up without selecting the drive yet, but otherwise, my only issue right now is getting my sound card to read digital audio from my ps4.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no idea which EXACT model of creative etc it is but here is the link
http://support.creative.com/Product...odName=X-Fi+Platinum+Fatal1ty+Champion+Series

in case you have not found it and the Windows 8.1 drivers are listed 
File Name : SBXF_PCDRV_L11_2_30_0004.exe

as to the audio from the Play Station I cannot help - I am sorry I have no knowledge whatsoever of them, but I notice that there is also a download for audio enhancements in Windows 8.1

File Name : ALMY_PCW8APP_LB_1_45_01.exe 
This download is an application for use with Creative audio products. It restores 3D audio and EAX® effects for certain DirectSound®3D games in Microsoft® Windows® 8.1, Windows® 8, Windows® 7 and Windows Vista®. For more details, read the rest of this web release note.

_Fixes:_


Enables the DirectSound3D game audio to be processed by your Sound Blaster audio device to deliver EAX effects, 3D audio spatialization, sample rate conversion and hardware audio mixing. Without this, most DirectSound3D games will be reduced to stereo output without any EAX effects.
Improves 3D audio processing for host-based Sound Blaster audio devices.
_Requirements:_


Microsoft® Windows® 8.1 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 8 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows Vista® 32-bit or 64-bit


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This problem 


> my only issue right now is getting my sound card to read digital audio from my ps4.


Now posted on new topic here

http://forums.techguy.org/games/1138842-creative-x-fi-fatal1ty-ps4.html


----------



## Ejfudd3 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just looked that one up, but I already have it. Thanks though


----------

